# Coyote Pen



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 19, 2014)

This is a new pen that I have made since I cam back from Holiday. 
I named it " Coyote "

The weight of the components ( SS parts, tube, spring, refill) is only 33g, it is 26% less than a Liberty.

It has a twist mechanism with a Parker style refill. ( The only parts not made in the USA )


----------



## mtassie (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice looking!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 19, 2014)

Are these as well as bushings available for purchase in a timely manner, or is there a substantial wait for either?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 19, 2014)

Is the lower section the same as liberty?

Looks like a clip similar to the desire / Hancock and a new finial that's not tapered much   

Can we see another pic or two of the clip and finial from a different angle?

I'm ready to buy a few to try!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 19, 2014)

The shape is similar to the liberty but a lot smaller for that lower section
The clip is laser cut from stainless but different dimensions
It uses a 3/8 " tube.
The parts are only .440" for the front and .450" for the back part of the pen that receives the mechanism.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 19, 2014)

Constant Laubscher said:


> The shape is similar to the liberty but a lot smaller for that lower section The clip is laser cut from stainless but different dimensions It uses a 3/8 " tube. The parts are only .440" for the front and .450" for the back part of the pen that receives the mechanism.



Thank you!

Will the price point be similar to the liberty?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 19, 2014)

Just showing off what I have made
No price discussion here, sorry


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you have an idea when the Coyote will be available for sale?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 19, 2014)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Just showing off what I have made No price discussion here, sorry


ah yes, I forgot which forum we're in.


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks GREAT and with the smaller diameter and lighter weight, it will be wonderful for folks with smaller hands! I am looking forward to making some of them!

Mike


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 20, 2014)

Any estimates on availability?

Mike


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 20, 2014)

Very soon.


----------



## mark james (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like a winner!!!:tongue:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see them on the site Constant.


----------



## OZturner (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful Pen, Constant.
Terrific Profile and Proportions
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 23, 2014)

I shall post a comparison photo of the Liberty and Coyote ( Side by Side) tomorrow so people can see the size difference.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is the Size comparison Between a Liberty and a Coyote pen.

The Coyote is about 1/8th shorter and the diameter of the Coyote pen kit is +/- .056" smaller.
(Coyote - .440" front /.450" back)   ( Liberty - .500" front & back)

The nib section is also much smaller in diameter.  

The Tube size for the Coyote pen is 3/8 versus the Liberty that is 27/64th 

The total weight of all the components of the Coyote is 26% less that that of the Liberty kit.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks good.  I'd still like to see a pic of the clip front sometime.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 24, 2014)

the clip is the same profile as the Hancock/Desire just changed the hole size so it would work for this pen


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 24, 2014)

That looks fantastic and it should be a great fit for folks with smaller hands! Anxiously waiting...

Mike


----------



## SteveG (Jul 24, 2014)

You have got me DROOLING!!!
I have had to clean up the ole keyboard and desk twice already. I have long awaited options for a high class pen that was smaller in size. Unfortunately, the offerings either went to "bigger is better" or "bling and flash is better". This one looks like the thinking is that "Better is better!". Don't wait too long, I NEED it!:biggrin:

One question: single or double action trans?

Aloha!


----------



## BJohn (Jul 24, 2014)

Great Job, looks fantastic.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 24, 2014)

SteveG said:


> You have got me DROOLING!!!
> I have had to clean up the ole keyboard and desk twice already. I have long awaited options for a high class pen that was smaller in size. Unfortunately, the offerings either went to "bigger is better" or "bling and flash is better". This one looks like the thinking is that "Better is better!". Don't wait too long, I NEED it!:biggrin:
> 
> One question: single or double action trans?
> ...


 

Single action


----------



## SteveG (Jul 24, 2014)

Great to know it is single action.

Often times a potential customer will pick up a double action, try it, then go to close it, but twist right past the closed position, and re-extend the refill. THEN FROWN, THEN FIDDLE WITH IT, THEN FROWN AGAIN, THEN PUT IT BACK.  I just described a bad first impression that I see way too many times. Where ever possible, I replace a double action with single, IOT have a GOOD first impression. As an aside, I personally do not double action, even knowing that it is. Simple is better, single action is better!


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

Great material. The fit and details are top notch.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 9, 2014)

About to complete one now.  I will post when finished.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 9, 2014)

*My First Coyote Pen*

As expected, Constant's craftsmanship is outstanding. Its size and weight is exactly as he described it relative to the Liberty. This will replace my Patriot as my all-around carry pen. The picture made SS look more like gun metal. That's just a matter of my amateur photo taking skills.  I matched it up with a Woodturningz' Genesis Blue Bird blank. Very nice blank, but first of the three Genesis blanks that I should have reverse painted (in this case, a light blue or grey IMO). The brass tube is somewhat visible, but some may find it complementary. I am very please with the Coyote (and blank) especially if you are looking for a lighter and narrower alternative to the Liberty. Interestingly, I believe the tube is slightly longer allowing more material to show.


----------



## papaturner (Aug 10, 2014)

Great job Tony. Plus a great kit(sorry group of components).


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Woodkiller (Aug 10, 2014)

Tony, I see nothing wrong at all with that pen. I think it looks terrific.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like another winner! I hope to get my hands on one sometime soon.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you. The brass tube shows through in some spots, but not too much. It is not detectable in the photo. The pens is for me, so I am not concerned about it. I am really enjoying it. Thank you for the compliments.


----------

